
Show HN: Reddigram – A familiar looking client for Reddit - Albert221
https://reddigram.wolszon.me/
======
zufallsheld
Some feedback:

Gifs do not play, however they should.

Uisng the Frontpage to pupulate the popular category results in pictures that
make no sense without the headline. Maybe use /r/funny or something.

When I login with my reddit account, you could provide the option to use my
subscribed subreddits.

Maybe provide some default subscriptions?

Overall good work!

~~~
Albert221
Hey, thanks for the feedback!

Working GIFs is a feature on my TODO, for sure! :)

There will be something like suggested subscriptions once you don't have any.

First screen sometimes is a little bit strange indeed, I don't have a good
idea for that now.

------
busymom0
I love your website design. What’s that animated background made of? I will
check out the app in a bit when I have my android phone handy!

~~~
Albert221
Website uses a template from [https://cruip.com/](https://cruip.com/)

~~~
busymom0
Thank you!

------
Albert221
I've just released the very first public version of my application which I've
been working on for the past month.

Reddigram - an app that aggregates photos from Reddit and displays them in a
[redacted]-like manner. We can double tap them to upvote, there are subreddits
subscriptions and other features which are presented more vastly on the
landing page of the app (domain is temporary):
[https://reddigram.wolszon.me/](https://reddigram.wolszon.me/)

Why have I created it? That's simple, for pure entertainment whilst you are
sitting on the toilet or trying to get asleep or just as an alternative for
scrolling [redacted].

You can download it here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.wolszon.red...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.wolszon.reddigram)

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

~~~
mftrhu
What about the comments? None of the screenshots on either the website or the
Play Store show how a comments thread would look like in your app.

~~~
Albert221
Comments aren't a feature I'm going to implement there, that's strictly for
"scrolling entertainment", if you want to dive into discussions you can open
the post on Reddit (using the button under the photos)

------
captn3m0
iOS planned?

~~~
Albert221
It's written in Flutter, so porting this to iOS is a matter of ~2hrs, but I
don't have a Macbook nor an App Store license. Once I'll have my hands on
those I'll surely release it to iOS!

